# Feeders



## RIRs (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone on here make there own feeder for there rabbits. I am looking on how to make one for my new babies that I will be taking form there momma soon.

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## RIRs (Apr 27, 2011)

OK i just bought a little giant feeder for my rabbits but im not sure on how to put it. It has two little hooks to hook onto the metal screening but I would have to make a holo for it to fit. How do you guys put them or use them pics would help alot please.

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## rickerra (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
Sounds like you got the common "J" type rabbit feeder.

They can be mounted inside the cage (no hole cut), but they're harder to get to to refill and my rabbits tend to knock them over.

They are designed to be hung on the outside of the cage with the lower feed tray part sticking inside the cage through an opening cut for it to fit.

If you cut your cage to fit it... consider where you put it and how your door swings.  And cut small and get bigger to make it fit.  Can't undo a cut...

Here are some pics I found online showing them installed.

Cheers!


----------



## RIRs (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok thanks for the pics!! I see on how to do it but im in Florida so if it rains it gonna get wet so I need to invent something for it..

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## dewey (Apr 27, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for the pics!! I see on how to do it but im in Florida so if it rains it gonna get wet so I need to invent something for it..
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


They usually make lids that can be purchased for most feeders.  Not sure if that brand does or if another brand lid will fit it?  

Depending on the feeder size you have, in a pinch, a can can be slipped over the top or a cut-down large metal coffee can can be used if it fits better or a piece cut from a coffee can, really anything chew-proof that can be wired on and won't cut them.


----------



## RIRs (May 13, 2011)

Ok well its time to install the J feeder so I need help. I need to know how high to put the feeder the walls are 24in tall so jsut to give you a picture. The feeders will be used by 5week olds so its pretty much a grow out cage.

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## dewey (May 13, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Ok well its time to install the J feeder so I need help. I need to know how high to put the feeder the walls are 24in tall so jsut to give you a picture. The feeders will be used by 5week olds so its pretty much a grow out cage.
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


I hang all feeders so that the _bottom_ of the feeder is 2" up from the bottom of the cage.  

That height is easy to use for both babies just out of the box and adults.


----------



## rickerra (May 13, 2011)

Agreed.  2" from the cage bottom.

Here are a few tips too.  You can cut the cage and fold the "flap" up and insert your feeder.  Then you can fold the "flap" down if you ever need to remove the feeder to cover the hole.

And anywhere there is going to be a wire cut that sticks out... I like to leave it long and fold it back on itself... so you get a smooth wire tip instead of a sharp one.

Oh and cut small... work your way bigger.  Can't undo a cut.

Good luck!


----------



## RIRs (May 13, 2011)

ok thanks for the info guys.....just finished installing it and they are already useing it. Also how much hay should I be feeding 5 week olds and how do you keep it so they dont move it around the whole cage?

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## dewey (May 13, 2011)

Thought I'd post a pic for anyone interested.  This really bad pic shows the cut 2" up from the cage bottom.  This wire is 1/2" x 1".


----------



## brentr (May 13, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> ok thanks for the info guys.....just finished installing it and they are already useing it. Also how much hay should I be feeding 5 week olds and how do you keep it so they dont move it around the whole cage?
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRs


Like with cutting the wire, I'd suggest you start with a small amount of free choice hay and see how long it lasts.  It'll take them a little while to get used to it, and you can just increase it little by little instead of wasting a bunch right off.

Or make a feeder out of some wire.  Rickerra has some good info on how to do that in his post 'My Cages and Stand.'  Worked for me!


----------

